# My Tomatoe Patch!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope it doesn't freeze!!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like they got a good start. I hope we're done with frost.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks great, can you come do mine?


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

Is that land scaping cloth ? Nice set up. Also is that drip hoses or the black sprinkler pipe. I need to do a sprinkler system.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DU SPOUS said:


> Is that land scaping cloth ? Nice set up. Also is that drip hoses or the black sprinkler pipe. I need to do a sprinkler system.


Drip irrigation.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats a first class mater patch. Would like to see another pic in a couple of months!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

funewgy said:


> Thats a first class mater patch. Would like to see another pic in a couple of months!


No problem!! Think its gonna be a good season & I shouldn't have any problems picking some farm fresh maters.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, Great start so far!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good Rubberback.


----------



## mark9199 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice beds. Just curious how the fabric works for you? Also, what do you use to stake the plants?

I've had problems with squirrels taking a lot of my tomatoes. Does the owl do any good? Nothing that I've tried does any good.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll chime in on the fabric.I'm using it to keep the weeds to a minimum.The squirrel huggers want love for saying this but a pellet gun seems to do the trick but i don't have a squirrel problem here like i did in Austin.I would try feeding the squirrel which would compound the problem or make for easier target practice.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

mark9199 said:


> Nice beds. Just curious how the fabric works for you? Also, what do you use to stake the plants?
> 
> I've had problems with squirrels taking a lot of my tomatoes. Does the owl do any good? Nothing that I've tried does any good.


Nope the owl doesn't work. I use wood stakes & tie the plant to the stake. Few weeks later I put up my cages. You might not need the stakes if your garden is protected from the wind. Mines not. I just use peices of an old sheet to tie the plants to the stakes. The black cloth works well.


----------

